# Magazine extensions, worth it or not?



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

I didn't want to steal GooseSlayers thread about extensions so here goes. How many of you guys use the mag extensions and out of you, how many actually think it is worth it. Certain states i hunt on the east here allow unplugged guns. I notice all i ever get extra is maybe 4 shots, lucky if I get 5 off. I was looking t get one but I am not sure if it is worth the trouble and expense. The only guys they seem to benefit are the ground pounders and ditch jumpers.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

they work great when the juvies are pouring in. i can get all 7 shots off and still be able to hit geese with my 7th shot when they are decoying decent. so yes i would say its worth it


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I agree that they are best for jumping. But to each is their own. If you don't think you have decoy shoots where you can get off 7 or 9 shots at a time, don't buy one.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

They are worth it for sure!!!! :sniper:


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Would not leave home with out! They are an advantage or they would be legal during the fall season. 8)


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They are well worth it if you can aford the ammo for them. Especially if you get that one big flock a year that sits down in the spread.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes use one and love it. Have a surecycle and has performed flawlessly. I like them becuz if the snows are really decoying u can rip off 6-7 shots and still have a few left in the tube, in case one circles back around or u need to quickly get down in the blind for another flock coming in. Use to scramble to get my gun reloaded on consecutive volley's when more birds pile in. It does throw off the weight of ur shotgun and makes it front heavy, but with practice and in field use, u barely know its there. I would like to add however, u can get away with taking your plug out, and making due if you dont feel like spending the $$$. Also, u burn through alot of shells, alot faster, takes discipline not to be shotting at birds as they fly away at unrealistic distances. Good Luck.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Off the top of my head I can remember 3 vollies last spring where I killed birds on my 7th and 8th shot. Thats all I had to give them and I knew then that I wanted a bigger extention. And another hunt where I grabbed the closest gun to me and made a sprint to the spread. I grabbed the one without the extention :shake: . Could have used the extention on that hunt but I suppose the hunt lasted a bit longer because of it wich is OK. It was a quick one where the juvies were pilin in and 2 of us killed our 40 (SD).

Now I have a 10 round extention. It's a rare deal to have large enough flocks work tight enough to get that sort of action but it'll happen if you hunt enough.

If I were gonna hunt in the decoy's for only 4 days a spring I probly would'nt get one.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I have the capacity for 11 rounds. I have gone to my 8th and stoned a bird. I don't like to burn ammo just to burn ammo or I probably could have gone 11. However, the thing I like about it is that I always have 3 to 5 shells left in the gun when that one single decides to fly back around over the blind again while everyone else is fumbling for shells, or I can immediately whack a bird trying to get his wings back on the ground. While it's very heavy and definately throws off the balance of the gun, I enjoy the benefits of it, more or less because it's only allowed in the spring. Best of luck to you all this spring. :beer:


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, I guess I will have to get one. I usually hunt 3-4 days a week for them in the spring so I am sure it will pay one of them times. Good luck to the rest of you for the remainder of the sping season.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I can hold 12 or 13 with my xtrema, its pretty rare when I run it dry but it sure comes in handy on those big flocks that do it right!


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Had a friend in Nebr that could not find one for his HK. Omaha, Lincoln, Mitchel(SD). Tim from Nordic Components sent me a nut for a Nova, and it fit. So this friend is now looking forward to his first ever hunt for snows this spring. And, yes they are always in our face for the multiple shots. I am always accused of letting them get too close before we shoot.


----------

